# Godzilla 2014



## Harbinger (May 19, 2014)

Is there really no thread for this already?
I just got back from seeing it, i've always loved godzilla and had a bunch of comics and VHS's when i was kid, so understandably i was very excited for the film. Not to mention i really needed to treat myself, one of my last days off and i centered it around seeing Godzilla.
Kinda spoilerish review below so be warned.


Extremely, extremely gutted, pissed off and angry.
I feel like i've had my money stolen paying for that.

But i only felt like that in the last half, the setting, the story, Bryan Cranston are all perfect, the  opening with the gargantuan fossil remainds and gigerish parasties were eerie and fucking awesome. The breif glimpses and flashes you were supposed to see inbetween fight scenes were amazing and perfect.
Then Godzilla and the MUTO meet, you know that scene in the trailer where the chopper crashes and illuminates godzilla, he roars and everyone know's awesomely kickass shit is about to go down?

Nope.
Thats it.
That trailer was the entire scene.

After he roars it cuts immediately to another scene "WHY THE FUCK WOULD THEY CUT DURING THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING SO INSANELY HYPE AND BAD ASS?" i wondered, but no, it cuts because thats the end of the scene. Their actual fight appears as just a news report on a TV in the background.

I was fuming, i thought no one in their right mind would do that, but i stayed and waited for maybe the actual big battles.

Remember that scene in the trailers where godzilla roars as the doors are closing shut?

Thats it, it was when he meets the MUTO's again, "They cant do that same shit again this must be it, this is gonna be so kick ass to make up for it!"

But no, that is it, game over, cue more waiting untill were inevitably at the end. Yes that last fight scene was fucking phenomenal, although very short, and constantly broken up by human shit going on on the ground. As much as i wanted to enjoy the first and last actual godzilla fight i was still too pissed off from the two "fuck you viewer" moments earlier and the constant breaking up didnt help.

The MUTO's themselves are freakin awesome, and they do get some decent screen time where you actually see them do things and they are overall awesome.
What i can not fucking understand is why they have over 10x the screen time AS THE FUCKING MONSTER WHO IS THE TITLE OF THE FUCKING FILM.

Oh and Bryan Cranston?
He was incredible, but as if there wasnt enough monster action  you wanted to see there is only 10 minutes at the beginning of Bryan.


But everyones raving about it, sequals already confirmed so this is the way films will be done from now on.
So my soul is crushed, my hopes brutally violated, and one of my last days off ruined.

Please go fuck yourself in the most severe way possible Gareth Edwards.


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2014)

I knew it was gonna be like that. When I saw the trailers I literally said to my friend "I can tell this is gonna be like Reign of Fire, and what you see in the trailer is all you'll see of Godzilla"


----------



## FangWarrior (May 19, 2014)

bringing this movie back probably wasn't a good idea anyway.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 19, 2014)

While I wasn't as pissed off by the movie, I certainly was quite annoyed by it, mainly because it was poorly written, with too much Narrative Convenience going on for the character you don't even care for. Cranston was fantastic though and could've saved the film as there were some very interestingly played scenes involving him and the effects are pretty badass, but man, why do they have to focus on Blandy ? Godzilla 1998 made a better job and getting you invested in the characters. Still, I hope we get some Mothra action in the sequel, since they had a nice little easter egg involving him.


----------



## Taralack (May 19, 2014)

lol

As I mentioned elsewhere on the internet, who the fuck watches Godzilla for the plot anyway


----------



## Rhee (May 24, 2014)

I quite liked it, Godzilla had several fight scenes. 

I disliked the main human character, with his selfish macho complex, wait for me I'll beeee thereeee, five days later with a slightly swollen ankle that vanishes in the middle of the plot only to reappear later at the end of the movie. while you my wife my life spend all the time waiting and almost in every shot, so they can have a wonderful reuniting scene?

and yet they show him going to FEMA and looking for his wife, forgetting that he told her to wait in the city for him?


----------



## Astus (May 24, 2014)

Unfortunately for me I had just watched some naruto before going to the movies, and all I could think about when watching the movie was literally 'if madara was here he'd wreck these monsters in like two seconds with his "divine power"' it was a sad day at the movie theater. But yeah the movie was pretty lame


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 24, 2014)

Meh/10.
The previews and commercials were _very_â€‹ misleading.


----------



## Harbinger (May 24, 2014)

They mislead you into thinking something was gonna happen in the movie.


----------



## Sylver (May 24, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> Unfortunately for me I had just watched some naruto before going to the movies, and all I could think about when watching the movie was literally 'if madara was here he'd wreck these monsters in like two seconds with his "divine power"' it was a sad day at the movie theater. But yeah the movie was pretty lame



*leans over and whispers in ear* heil Madara

Madara is the one true God. Praise Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Tremodo (May 25, 2014)

Throughout the years I've seen about 4 of the Japanese ones (semi-recent ones, none the first movie, so impurist, lol) and while I thought 2014 wasn't all that good... I thought it was better than all those 4 Japanese ones combined.

You've seen him jump, right?, how he jumped in one those movies?. Remaining horizontally while a zipline dragged him forward...

Even the 1998 one was better than that one... 1998 gets more crap than it deserves, some of the Japanese ones are reaaaaly bad. Might as well watch Power Rangers and actually enjoy it due to nostalgia.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 26, 2014)

Harbinger, know you know how I felt when watching those blasted Bay-_formers_ (Michael Bay's_ Transformers_) movies.

In fact, the whole movie had a _Transformers 3 (Dark Side of the Moon)_ stench to it. What with too much human screentime (most of it pointless), pointless scenes, and Army product placement galore (they even had parachuting forces for crying out loud!) among others.

OTOH, my friends and me haven't laughed at a movie almost as much as we did since _Rio2_.

I totally loved the MOTU, though, even if i would've definitely given them another name. Who wouldn't tear through seas and cities to get freaky with their loved one? 

Oh, and this wasn't the fattest Godzilla ever, though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2014)

I generally enjoyed it, but I feel the same way about the frustrating short clips of the monsters, that cut away almost immediately. That, and the almost impressive amount of stupidity in the movie.

So, they 100% understand that the MUTO is an *EMP*-generating creature, and is capable of generating a bubble a couple miles wide that will eliminate all _*electricity*_. So what do they do? SEND IN A FUCKING _*ELECTRIC *_TRAIN from MILES away. **GASP** it didn't work? Oh, but it got better! They decided to fly in a helicopter to grab the nuke: (1) They could've done this the whole fucking time? (2) IT'S FUCKING _*ELECTRIC*_ YOU HOMICIDAL ASSHOLES.

So yeah. The plot conveniences were a bit much for me (and there are *so* fucking many of them), although the last half hour or so was pretty sweet - The next movie needs to be a lot more like the last half-hour, and less about the rest of it. They don't need to establish Godzilla's existence, so that should clear up a lot of time hopefully, and they can focus more on the other creature, and hopefully longer fight scenes.


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2014)

I enjoyed the movie. It was a flawed thing, but I had fun. The whole "I want to get home to my family" disaster-style shtick was amusing at around the halfway mark when our hero (whose name I forget) winds up in yet ANOTHER monster-filled problem. He's the luckiest unlucky sonuvabitch ever.

the Godzilla battle at the end made my issues worth it all though. That was a proper fight, and it lasted a good while. Also, none of it was in the trailer. 

I didn't like that the one Japanese dude was basically there to be the Godzilla whisperer, or that his sidekick looked like an elf (her ears were so big and distracting! She can't help that, but she looked like an elf. Like, nothing wrong with that at all, but it was distracting because I didn't know her name so she became elfwoman).

All in all, it was a solid flick. I had fun. Would have been better at maybe fifteen minutes shorter, but I didn't leave enraged, and Godzilla is a huge part of my nostalgia-fueled childhood.


----------



## veeno (Jun 13, 2014)

The final fight scene was kinda worth it.

That atomic breath was pretty hype.


----------



## Winter (Oct 24, 2014)

At some point in time, someone with executive power over this film must have said to the others, "You know what, people who go to see a movie about giant monsters probably aren't very interested in seeing giant monsters. Let's make the whole film instead about a bunch of cardboard cut-out standard ClichÃ© 101 human dimwits with the character depth of a petri dish. I'm sure everyone will thank us for it."

That certain someone ought to get tarred-and-feathered out of the movie industry for good.

Oh well, at least maybe now that the introduction chapter is over, we can go directly into monster action for the sequel... right? Just as in Trans... for... mers... 2... oh cr*p!


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Nov 3, 2014)

If people had a lot to criticize this movie about...well I didn't notice anything worth criticizing about. Godzilla on screen every time was fan service for me. I enjoyed every second of the movie and appreciated it as a whole, and my heart nearly exploded with happiness every time Godzilla appeared <3 
Gojira-sama is too beautiful. Too much awesome for me. ^^


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hrmph. I loved this movie a lot. 

The director did an excellent job of *preserving* Godzilla. The director knows that is all we want to see so we get wonderful little tid-bits along the way. The camera in Las Vegas just shows us the beginning of a fight. We see Godzilla entirely, first, in Hawaii. All of this had me positively itching to see the big guy. Then at the end we had that succulent 5-10 minute fight and it was SO AWESOME. 

Having said that the main character was garbage 'straight white male with gun.' Even though, at the end of the day, I felt the human characters were only there for the viewer to put themselves into and experience the enormous scale of what is happening in the movie. But the direction, score, and effects completely won me over with this movie. 

8/10 for me.


----------

